# Perfect



## smarts (Apr 1, 2011)

So, I'm about to be without a home so I don't know suppose I'll leave then and go to cali. Suppose I'll just fuckin leave my girl, and my good friend Pirate too...fuck


----------



## CXR1037 (Apr 1, 2011)

California is great this time of year; you'll love it.


----------



## FigTree (Apr 1, 2011)

bring em with you!


----------



## smarts (Apr 2, 2011)

pirate says he's coming, my girl won't but whatever I don't really care anymore, it's about time I peace from this shit anyway...first I go to Hash Bash tomorrow then I'm out  maybe I'll meet some cool people at tent city too


----------



## Wasteland (May 5, 2011)

California is extremely expensive. Unless you plan on squatting or expect charity, I would advise going elsewhere.


----------

